# Brownie Hawkeye



## Niner (Aug 9, 2014)

There is a guy who buys up old point and shoot cameras and takes photos with them just to see how they are as instruments in making photos.  So I saw what he was doing and got the bug. I particularly liked the idea of getting an old Hawkeye Brownie.  And I read up on it.  Like... for instance how you can use 120 film in it although it was intended for 620 film. And..among other things.. that you can reverse the lens and get an odd photo with a center focus and a blur radiating out from the center.

So. I got a camera off of ebay for $11 plus a few dollars shipping. After I cleaned it up inside and out I tried taking photos normally and also reversed the lens to see what would happen.

Fun stuff these old cameras.  As an old guy myself they are pretty much old friends.

I'll see if I can attach one photo of an old WWII transport with the lens reversed and another of the wheels of an old train with the lens in correctly.

I used Tmax 100 film and developed the rolls myself.


----------



## timor (Aug 9, 2014)

I like to do same thing. My Hawkeye has softer lens, very dreamy, in different way than Holga, softer. But honestly this cameras were design to make only contact prints from the negs and not for enlarging.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 9, 2014)

you know, film is like LP compared to CD...it has that ambiance that the digital age is lacking. Well done, I love these!


----------

